# First Time High



## TeddyBear (Jan 13, 2022)

My boyfriend smokes pot occasionally. He hadn't been while dating me because he was applying for jobs. Now that he has a job, he resumed, behaviorally I don’t notice a change.

But growing up with a stigma around weed, I started to get anxious and nervous being around something I feared.

So rather than judge him, I wanted to give it a try myself. I was very anxious, scared, and felt guilty about it.

On Monday, we tried. A failed shotgun kiss, and I attempted two pulls on the pipe. It likely kicked in, but very minor. I only felt tingles in my face and needed to catch myself once while walking. Otherwise that’s all I noticed. It was an indica called Ice Cream.

Yesterday, Wednesday we decided to try again. This time we had a plan in place. I reviewed breathing practices, I showed up without having lunch around 3PM.

It was a sativa strain, Blue Cookies, the goal was to get high, have sex, and watch a funny movie together.

We were outside when I took my first puff, didn’t notice anything. 3:05 we took the second puff. Around 3:10 I took my third one, and he grabbed a chair for me. I didn’t think I needed it at the time. By about 3:15 I could feel time slowing down and my vision started to get tunnelly. I knew I was getting high, but I couldn’t tell how much. I envisioned riding the peak a roller coaster, I couldn’t tell how much higher it would go, so I asked for more to BE SURE I did it right this time. After all, it was an experiment for me.

He noted later, that he was beginning to het high now too and knew I was likely more so, he said he was gonna let me decide from there.

We did two more puffs and by then I started slipping. He had to be really clear with instructions because I could only manage to think 1 thing at a time and he led me inside.

I explained to him I couldn’t tell where anything was, I couldn’t see anything but moving shapes. He told me to open my eyes and then I could see again.

He led to me to bedroom where he had the LEDs and music going. Sex was like I was inside a lava lamp: just moving colors and sometimes shapes. Without too many details I know I was probably interpretive dancing.

After that, we planned to watch a movie. But I was too far gone, he didn’t let me sleep it off, so he nudged me as we I went on my trip.

I knew he was there, he talked to me and reassured me, like someone yelling down into a cave so I knew which way was up.

I kept trying to talk to him, to describe what I was experiencing but it came out as grunts and gibberish.

I really imagined it this way:
Single glowing blue pixel. Then two, then more, second by second they turned back on, soon lines, then shapes, then more colors.

He cues me to rotate, I imagine a control panel and have to relearn the controller buttons to make myself move. So I do.

Swirling shapes and colors. More lines and shapes.

At one point I’m imagining vomit rising, i fight it and I can’t tell which side of the bed I get off of and navigate a maze of two turns to get to the toilet where very little comes out. He showers me and I go back to bed.

I’m back in bed and I’m relearning language. I’m experiencing what I am convinced are my earliest incoherent infant dreams. But now I understand the symbols and shapes to represent things like: “adult”, “mom”, “dad”, “food”, “my penis”. Yeah, I went full Freud, it was like I unlocked childhood comprehension of life.

My boyfriend says something like; “stay with me, hey, you’re okay, it’s been an hour.”

That puts me in a panic. Like a spelunker who needs to get out of the cave before it closes in. I start repeating mantras like “get out”, “wake up”, “get to the top”.

I feel like there are hundreds of paper walls Japanese style between me and reality and I start running through them upward. Each one I jerk my whole body like I woke from a falling dream. My eyes roll back into my head.

I begin repeating myself to my boyfriend, because with each layer I feel a little more conscious and can’t tell if I was successful in conveying my message the previous layer. I keep telling him “I’m coming up through the layers”.

Layer after layer, my eyes spring open, i deep breath to force air back into myself. A few times I spring up exorcism style to shake it off before falling to the layers.

Eventually the time between passing layers is slower and slower and I wake. Extremely extremely tired and lethargic. 4PM to 9PM was this experience. I was only confidently awake enough to drive home at 1 AM.

My experiment was a success, I got high and survived. It wasn’t a negative experience, there were parts that were scary because I knew I had no control at all over my safety. I trusted my boyfriend though. I couldn’t stand in the shower, I needed him to rotate me, to pin me down as I flailed out of a layer, and to feed me when I came out of it (as in, he brought the food to the table because u could stand straight).

He claims it was the single best sex of his life and he’s so thankful to me. I’m waking today and feel like I survived a flu because I’m so worn out.

I don’t think I want to get that high again, it was so much, I don’t know if my brain could take the INCEPTION levels of reality I flew through. We both agreed that neither of us needs or wants other drugs, especially seeing as how intense that was for me.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 13, 2022)

dted23 said:


> My boyfriend smokes pot occasionally. He hadn't been while dating me because he was applying for jobs. Now that he has a job, he resumed, behaviorally I don’t notice a change.
> 
> But growing up with a stigma around weed, I started to get anxious and nervous being around something I feared.
> 
> ...


This is not an uncommon experience for first timers who take too many hits on their first attempt. Should have probably stopped at 2-3 hits.

Regardless, glad you got it out of the way, and glad you see it's not the evil that DARE makes it out to be.


----------



## CJ (Jan 13, 2022)

I don't think that I've ever been that high, and I've tried mushrooms!!!  🤣


----------



## GSgator (Jan 13, 2022)

Take it slow and  whether you’re getting the feeling of anxiety or you start getting paranoid always remember it’s just in your head relax your body and your mind will follow.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 13, 2022)

When you get so high that you become self aware of how high you are


----------



## Send0 (Jan 13, 2022)

NbleSavage said:


> When you get so high that you become self aware of how high you are


I've been partaking for far too long. It is impossible for me to ever get that high again. It's not fair 🥺.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I've been partaking for far too long. It is impossible for me to ever get that high again. It's not fair 🥺.


Every so often I'll take a break fer a couple of days and inevitably when I return to the Devil's Lettuce I end up feeling like this guy


----------



## GSgator (Jan 13, 2022)

When you get into the harder type drugs acid,MDMA sometimes shrooms you have to walk into those trips with a zero negative mind set if not it can go south quick.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 13, 2022)

GSgator said:


> When you get into the harder type drugs acid,MDMA sometimes shrooms you have to walk into those trips with a zero negative mind set if not it can go south quick.


Literally never would I ever do that. I walked into this with anxiety as I always do, I am way too cerebral and overthinker and lightweight to do anything else ever


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 13, 2022)

Never smoked before but this was a good read!


----------



## Yano (Jan 13, 2022)

"I explained to him I couldn’t tell where anything was, I couldn’t see anything but moving shapes. He told me to open my eyes and then I could see again."

This is my absolute favorite part of the entire thing ... he told me to open my eyes , and then I could see again .. haaaaaaahahahaha fucking priceless!!!!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 13, 2022)

The stuff these days is very strong. I did it for 30 years or so, stopped for ages, but when I gave up booze and tried weed again, the potency is off the charts. Of course I lost tolerance but dont want to get it back either (Dont wanna smoke again). Im fine with like a 10 mg gummy at night on occasion. Best sleep in the world on that.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 13, 2022)

We’ll see, I don’t plan on starting a new habit. It was more experiment. 

I really don’t need to go that far ever again. I’m sure it was amusing and fun once for my BF, but he’s certainly not signing up to be my Sherpa.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 13, 2022)

dted23 said:


> My boyfriend smokes pot occasionally. He hadn't been while dating me because he was applying for jobs. Now that he has a job, he resumed, behaviorally I don’t notice a change.
> 
> But growing up with a stigma around weed, I started to get anxious and nervous being around something I feared.
> 
> ...


It’s been a while now since I smoke.. probably 7 years before this whole medical craze… I have smoked the strongest best money could by pot at the time and it never made me feel like this.
I tell you what has tho… Some angle dust had me tripping like you explained.
I also smoked some DMT once.
And then there was the pure opium I smoked. Yikes…. Riders on The Storm, Into this world were born 🤙😂😂😂


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 13, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> It’s been a while now since I smoke.. probably 7 years before this whole medical craze… I have smoked the strongest best money could by pot at the time and it never made me feel like this.
> I tell you what has tho… Some angle dust had me tripping like you explained.
> I also smoked some DMT once.
> And then there was the pure opium I smoked. Yikes…. Riders on The Storm, Into this world were born 🤙😂😂😂


BF said he was envious I let go enough, he didn’t expect it. I did it once, I think I’d lose it completely a second time.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 13, 2022)

_😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂🤙🤙🤙🤙🤙🤙🤙🚀🚀
Classic Movies Rock!!!
And for all you whipped snappers out there….
This was the original Dazed and Confuzed.. 
Nobody has ever been able too Duplicate it… Not even in the same lane…😘 _


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 13, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> *The stuff these days is very strong.* I did it for 30 years or so, stopped for ages, but when I gave up booze and tried weed again, the potency is off the charts. Of course I lost tolerance but dont want to get it back either (Dont wanna smoke again). Im fine with like a 10 mg gummy at night on occasion. Best sleep in the world on that.


I'll second that.  I remember when Sensimilla used to be so sought after in my area and even the cheap stuff today can have 2x more THC than the sensimilla from yesteryear.  Granted, I was told if I really wanted to have my mind blown to try some modern day sensimilla...  IIRC THC content was around 6% in the 90s whereas today sensi can hit as high as 20%.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 13, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I'll second that.  I remember when Sensimilla used to be so sought after in my area and even the cheap stuff today can have 2x more THC than the sensimilla from yesteryear.  Granted, I was told if I really wanted to have my mind blown to try some modern day sensimilla...  IIRC THC content was around 6% in the 90s whereas today sensi can hit as high as 20%.


Stuff I tried didn’t have nutrition facts, but goes up to 28%. I doubt it was that high, but it may not have been mild.

Did a bowl each


----------



## CJ (Jan 13, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Stuff I tried didn’t have nutrition facts, but goes up to 28%. I doubt it was that high, but it may not have been mild.
> 
> Did a bowl each


Nutrition facts!!!  🤣


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 13, 2022)

That sounds terrifying to me.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Jan 13, 2022)

At first I read the title as "first time HGH" and I was wondering what the hell I was reading lol. But yeah, weed gives me massive panic attacks every time. Not a fan at all.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 13, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> That sounds terrifying to me.


I was reassured and held enough to have an anchor in reality and someone taking care of me.

It was touching to know he loved me enough to wash me and stuff. It really required a caretaker in my instance. I NEEDED him, I would have been very very scared otherwise.


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 13, 2022)

dted23 said:


> My boyfriend smokes pot occasionally. He hadn't been while dating me because he was applying for jobs. Now that he has a job, he resumed, behaviorally I don’t notice a change.
> 
> But growing up with a stigma around weed, I started to get anxious and nervous being around something I feared.
> 
> ...


You sure it was weed? 😂


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 13, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> You sure it was weed? 😂


I was there for the whole supply chain. Yes.

I’m a lightweight in general. First time; yes, but I can’t take IB Profen without getting nausea. I have to halve them. Heavier meds I wean off asap because they made me a vegetable.


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 13, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I was there for the whole supply chain. Yes.
> 
> I’m a lightweight in general. First time; yes, but I can’t take IB Profen without getting nausea. I have to halve them. Heavier meds I wean off asap because they made me a vegetable.


Just joking, yeah you are a pussy we know 😘

The trip story has been very fun to read 🤣 looked more like a psychedelic trip BUT weed or better hashish can be used to navigate the psyche so I'm not surprised.

One day you could try something more interesting like LSD or DMT or Mushrooms. 

Only good drugs in this world are the one that open up the perception of your soul towards mother nature.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 13, 2022)

When I have up smoking some years ago I was buying KUSH AND NL. I also had a buddy who had a grow in upstate NY and had the art of cloning down to a science. 
I use to by this weed. I forgot what it was called. I think it was a opium infused plant… I had a friend who buddy used to send him afgani hash.
I will not deny that from what I hear that this new pot they are selling in dispensary’s now a days is no joke. Like literally 1 hit weed and your wrecked..
I belive it goes up to30% thx.
The drops are way mor thx.
And then I have a bro that said he brought this shit called wax… he said it is the most thx content you can get without ingesting it..
Wow. All this talk.
I can’t wait to retire.
I have a class a Cdl and work for a highway dept so pot is a no go for now. 
15 years and I will spend the days on my road trip rocking chair, kicking back with the wife.. 🤗🤗


----------



## wallyd (Jan 13, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> When I have up smoking some years ago I was buying KUSH AND NL. I also had a buddy who had a grow in upstate NY and had the art of cloning down to a science.
> I use to by this weed. I forgot what it was called. I think it was a opium infused plant… I had a friend who buddy used to send him afgani hash.
> I will not deny that from what I hear that this new pot they are selling in dispensary’s now a days is no joke. Like literally 1 hit weed and your wrecked..
> I belive it goes up to30% thx.
> ...


I’ve heard some crazy stories about wax! That stuff must be off the charts strong! I mean the guys that told me about it smoke daily & have forever. Wax had them like a zombie.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 13, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Stuff I tried didn’t have nutrition facts, but goes up to 28%. I doubt it was that high, but it may not have been mild.
> 
> Did a bowl each


The crazy thing is the last stuff I smoked a few months back had THC content in the 12% range.  It came from an out of state dispensary with a label on it, lol.  A couple of hits of that was too powerful for me and I hadn't smoked since 2012.  OTOH, I slept like a baby that night!


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 13, 2022)

BF confirmed: “I bought you GOOD stuff to try, it wasn’t light weight. I didn’t shop by THC% but this was probably around 18-20%.”


----------



## Trump (Jan 23, 2022)

I ain’t been that high since I accidentally railed 2 big lines of ketamine


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 23, 2022)

This will seem like nothing to most of you, I had my first tiny bit of alcohol (non-medicinal, non-cooked-food-ingredient for you technicality people).

It was just two long sips of his Blue “Adios” drink. Not enough to do anything beyond feel like I just sipped NyQuil.

I’m gonna ruminate and think about it, since I was driving, I didn’t venture any further. But told him this next weekend, I’ll likely want to try a few drinks as long as he remains fully dry to make me feel comfortable.

I’m not sure whether I’ll go through with it.

I still have that black and white Batman mindset. Where a drink makes me a drinker, akin to a kill a murderer. I know that’s not rational.

But there’s also a difference between saying “I’ve never had a drink” and “I don’t drink”. Sure, I could lie, but maybe make an informed choice.


----------



## Yano (Jan 23, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> When I have up smoking some years ago I was buying KUSH AND NL. I also had a buddy who had a grow in upstate NY and had the art of cloning down to a science.
> I use to by this weed. I forgot what it was called. I think it was a opium infused plant… I had a friend who buddy used to send him afgani hash.
> I will not deny that from what I hear that this new pot they are selling in dispensary’s now a days is no joke. Like literally 1 hit weed and your wrecked..
> I belive it goes up to30% thx.
> ...


My cousin owns one of the largest dispensaries in the area, he come to me and I give him his personal smoke hahaaha. Been growing quite a while. The old kushes and NL were great. The opium thing you mentioned just isnt possible even with some mad scientist action as far as I know.
      Marijuana is a genus of flowering plant called Cannabaceae, while the poppy is a flowering plant in the subfamily Papaveroideae of the family Papaveraceae. They are just to far apart family wise to breed in any way. Would be like trying to get a dog to breed a dolphin. 
     That Wax and the dabs , its too strong for me i just gag n choke n cough, the buzz for me just isnt worth the headache.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 23, 2022)

Shxt I haven't smoked or drank since 2015...had 1 beer mid 2021 n felt like I was roofied lol, don't think I'd be able to mentally handle a few puffs anymore 😄😄


----------



## Yano (Jan 23, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Shxt I haven't smoked or drank since 2015...had 1 beer mid 2021 n felt like I was roofied lol, don't think I'd be able to mentally handle a few puffs anymore 😄😄


*cues the music ,, three little birds , sit by my doorstep , singing sweet songs ...


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 23, 2022)

Weed is a gateway drug.  Very soon you'll be doing anal nitrate poppers.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Weed is a gateway drug.  Very soon you'll be doing anal nitrate poppers.


I think you meant alkyl

But based on my experience, seems like you made a Freudian Slip.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 23, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I think you meant alkyl
> 
> But based on my experience, seems like you made a Freudian Slip.


I must want anal.  Is that what you're saying?


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 23, 2022)

TrenTrenTren said:


> I must want anal.  Is that what you're saying?


Ha, that’s the joke, yes


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 23, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Ha, that’s the joke, yes.


I've been exposed!


----------



## white ape (Jan 24, 2022)

Great story! I remember my first time. Bought two grams. Bought the pipe and all that. Had to google how to prep and smoke. Smoked a gram before I started to feel it. Instead of stopping and seeing what would happen I thought "Well its working, better try some more to make sure." Smoked another 1/2 gram as it was kicking in. 

I was all alone on a sail boat. Paranoid as fuck. Was high for hours. I just remember thinking "I am never going to be normal again. I just wish this would stop." Had to go to sleep because I couldn't take it anymore. 

haha. now I just prefer an edible every now and then to relax.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 24, 2022)

GSgator said:


> When you get into the harder type drugs acid,MDMA sometimes shrooms you have to walk into those trips with a zero negative mind set if not it can go south quick.


I've only smoked maybe 3? Times in my life. But ive done shrooms half a dozen times and I find mushrooms very manageable. 
As an inexperienced canabis user I found the sativa I had in Amsterdam (which I took probably five long and held hits of) to be WAYYYY trippier and extreme then my deepest shrooms trip. 

I have no other psychedelics to compare to, but every time I've found the effects to be similar to being presently drunk (like the level of drunk that comes before feeling ill) but without the compromised motor or verbal skills. 
Vision is a little weird, like there's a crazy filter with the contrast and saturation turned up. But I never "experienced" anything with any of my trips. Never hallucinated, or any other shit that wasn't actually there. 


Again, nothing to compare to really, but I find mushrooms entirely overblown by pop culture and media. And we were taking serious doses according to my... Uh... Chaperone. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator (Jan 24, 2022)

I think shrooms are going to be the next therapeutic for a lot of things like depression , Anxiety, addiction  , PTSD and I’m sure there’s   alot of other things out there it can help.

Ive been micro dosing  shroom for alittle over a year and it’s been great on helping me keep life in a positive aspect. Micro dosing is so small  there should be zero mind altering effects.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 24, 2022)

Tonight, I was still really overthinking the smoking thing.

So this is like attempt 4.
First was nothing, second was seeing universe, third was nothing…

This time I could feel the grin plastered on my face. I could only remember Event B and Event C but couldn’t remember A. Then the short term memory would make room for something else to focus on.

*Real Gay Below*
I could feel the shower, then remember soap, then realize I’m clean, and feel the towel.

We progressed to the bed where I’d say our general improvement curve continues to climb.

In fact, my boyfriend admitted due to my deep thinking and realization.

“When he said to me, a month-in, ‘the sex will only get better.’ He was basically saying “I’ve had much better and I trust we will get there. It hadn’t occurred was seemed good to me at the time because it was new, sucked for him.

Because today he said it’s the best he’s had, I realized (with no disappointment) that likely only until this week, other experiences were better for him. Oops.

Wow. I didn’t know how much practice/adapting to a partner we needed.

*Back to Less Gay*
But we chilled out. I really only could focus on the present. Not the past or future, I couldn’t tell what time it was or that it was Sunday. I really enjoyed myself today.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 24, 2022)

I just smoke the herb . I like to alternate between flower and vape to avoid getting immune. It’s been decades since I got stupid high, except if I was dabbing live resin or shatter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Jan 27, 2022)

I gave up halfway through your dissertation. Congratulations, soon you'll be sell yourself under a bridge for crystal meth


----------



## TODAY (Jan 27, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Tonight, I was still really overthinking the smoking thing.
> 
> So this is like attempt 4.
> First was nothing, second was seeing universe, third was nothing…
> ...


This is genuinely heartwarming.

Happy for you, dude.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 27, 2022)

dted23 said:


> My boyfriend smokes pot occasionally. He hadn't been while dating me because he was applying for jobs. Now that he has a job, he resumed, behaviorally I don’t notice a change.
> 
> But growing up with a stigma around weed, I started to get anxious and nervous being around something I feared.
> 
> ...




Lol. 
Thanks for that I laughed my azz off. 

Sounds like the first time I ate peyote.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 27, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I think you meant alkyl
> 
> But based on my experience, seems like you made a Freudian Slip.


Nah man mushrooms are next. 

A good cup of stout ass mushroom tea and a pint of whiskey


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 27, 2022)

dted23 said:


> I think you meant alkyl
> 
> But based on my experience, seems like you made a Freudian Slip.


Nah man mushrooms are next. 

A good cup of stout ass mushroom tea and a pint of whiskey.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 27, 2022)

dted23 said:


> Tonight, I was still really overthinking the smoking thing.
> 
> So this is like attempt 4.
> First was nothing, second was seeing universe, third was nothing…
> ...




I'll be honest here.  I like to get fucked up.  I have for most of my life.  

I've done all kinds of shit.  Everything from weed, to acid, to coke, crank and opium. 

I think you're something like me in the sense that you have a strong grip on your own reality.  And when that perception is altered it gives you anxiety because you're afraid of not being able to be in complete control of yourself and your situation.    I used to be that way. 

I once had a really bad acid trip that once i made it through I realized why it was so bad for me.  

It's like getting on a rollercoaster and going up, down and all around except when you get off, you're not in the same place you were when you got on.   That uncertainty can be unnerving for someone who's used to being in control of themselves and thier situations. 

I didn't use any drugs at all for about 17 years while my kids were little.    Once they were grown I started smoking weed again in my late 30s.   

I don't have the same anxiety anymore when I feel my perception shift and the world looks suddenly different.  I stopped trying to control it and can just go with the flow now.    

I don't like powder and stuff.  I don't like the stuff that amps you up and accelerates everything like crank or coke. 

But I do like to smoke good weed on occasion.  I like to drink this really strong mushroom tea sometimes.  I like whiskey. And on rare occasions when the wife can watch over me I'll still do an LSD trip every once in a great while. 

It's more about just living and enjoying life than anything else.  Learning and seeing things around me from a totally different perspective for just a little while. 

My dad told me that everyone has their dope.  One way or another. But the trick is for a man to control his dope, not let it control him.   
I asked him "what about those religious people who don't ever even drink wine?"

He said they "take their dope on Sunday mornings.".  But everyone has it in some way.   He said those moments were their high.  And I seen that some of them couldn't control it, some could. 

I guess what I'm saying is, congratulations my friend.   Sounds like you've got a whole new world to explore with someone else who cares about you. 

But never let it get out of hand.  That's important.


----------



## Achilleus (Feb 1, 2022)

Man reading this gave me flashbacks to the first time i tried an edible. My house used to be the place where all my friends would go to smoke and hang out, so naturally we got a lot of people high for the first time. It usually isn't a good idea to get them too high their first time, you want them to have a good time. Usually, depending on the method of smoking, we'd let them have a few hits, 2-4 for blunts/joint/bowl, 1 for bong and wait 10-30 min. Then we'd ask them if they wanted more. And this is when it was pretty hard to find the average quality of weed you can find now. Current good weed is usually one and done for a first timer.

I don't smoke anymore since I can get really bad anxiety or panic attacks. Though i've recently tried some delta 8 and it seemed like a mellower high with little anxiety so far.


----------

